# Best way to find work in Dubai - Architecture



## Paddy123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Looking for a bit of advice on the best way to find a job in the Architecture business in Dubai. I'm currently based in Ireland with 13 years experience as an Architectural Technician/ Project Manager over here but looking to move to Dubai in the near future. What are the job prospects like over there? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Paddy123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice on the best way to find a job in the Architecture business in Dubai. I'm currently based in Ireland with 13 years experience as an Architectural Technician/ Project Manager over here but looking to move to Dubai in the near future. What are the job prospects like over there? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


How about contacting some recruitment agencies operating in that field?

Not many new projects starting in Dubai but should be work in other places in the region like Qatar. Some of the big architectural firms base themselves in Dubai and then do work for the region from here. However others use their offices here really just for marketing and then send all the technical work back to their teams in the US, UK etc.


----------

